# Our Radio's Motion-Restricted Features



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't want this to turn into a philosophical/legality debate, I just want to know if there is a way to disable the vehicle speed sensor going into the radio. I have several aftermarket radios in other cars... but they're probably much easier. Cut a wire here, ground something to the parking brake there, etc...

My primary motivation for this is the text message feature. It's essentially useleaa in its current form. If you get a text, you cannot view it if the vehicle is moving. You have to hit listen, wait for the announcement of date, timestamp, phone number, etc... then hope that the text-to-voice makes sense (it often doesn't). It's kludgy and discouraging. Reading a text takes less effort/attention to me than touching Bluetooth and starting Google Music on my phone, yet this is (surprisingly) allowed. Then end result is me just looking at my phone to read the text, as I have it set to display the message immediately through ActiveDisplay (feature on AMOLED screens... only fires the pixels needed to show the message). This defeats the purpose, IMHO....


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Not by cutting anything, the wire you would cut would disable the entire radio if you did. HOWEVER my company does offer programming to remove all of the in motion locks.


----------



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

GTPprix said:


> Not by cutting anything, the wire you would cut would disable the entire radio if you did. HOWEVER my company does offer programming to remove all of the in motion locks.


Is it PCM programming, or done via the radio update option? The reason I ask is that GM was very, very clear about tuning the car... it will void your warranty. I would argue all day that the Magunson-Moss act prohibits them from doing that, unless they can claim a particular failure was the result of a mod, but that just doesn't work. You're really at the whim of the dealer, and even if they're fine with the tune, the next tier of GM can shut them down and not pay them for the warranty work.

There is also a easily checkable flash counter. The tech I talked to was clear that if the car comes in for *any *reason, they are to check the flash counter.

A hard mod would be something I seriously doubt is on on their list of things to check... especially if it involves removing dash paneling. They could of course drive the car and check if those functions no longer work as designed, but they're not going to do that either.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Its custom radio silverbox programming, there isn't a flash counter or CVN's in the radio and even those in the PCM are defeat-able


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought about getting Global A Radio IWM / Unlock Programming but haven't had the funds.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya, Its ok to Tune your radio a different channel while your driving, Adjust the treble, bass, fade, and countless other features to distract you while you driving.....oh yeah and you can play with your air conditioning and such, but your locked out o your navigation to try to tell you where your going...its totally crazy......you know why? To sell onstar subscriptions...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Also found a hack on Foro Chevrolet Onix Prisma â€¢ Ver Tema - Cómo desbloquear mylink video - Foro chevrolet onix - Foro Chevrolet Prisma. 


*I'm not endorsing this method just sharing what other people are doing.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Thought about getting Global A Radio IWM / Unlock Programming but haven't had the funds.


Thanks for posting that since I cant


----------



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Also found a hack on Foro Chevrolet Onix Prisma â€¢ Ver Tema - Cómo desbloquear mylink video - Foro chevrolet onix - Foro Chevrolet Prisma.
> 
> *I'm not endorsing this method just sharing what other people are doing.


Thanks for the link. Here is a Google translated link:
Google Translate


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried this mod


----------



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

ozarkpse said:


> Has anyone tried this mod


No... but I'm very tempted, lol.

I did something pretty similar with the AVIC-Z1 I put in my Mustang. It was MUCH easier though. One wire grounded and it was "fixed".


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

I am very tempted also, I might get brave and try it, I will let you know how it goes, worst that could happen is have to connect it all back together lol Hopefully!


----------



## Flapjack (Nov 20, 2013)

ozarkpse said:


> I am very tempted also, I might get brave and try it, I will let you know how it goes, worst that could happen is have to connect it all back together lol Hopefully!


I'm already subbed, so I'll be looking for your reply.

Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------

